# Große Zander weg. Niederrhein



## rheinfischer70 (1. März 2017)

Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer.  Gilt diese Weisheit auch für Zander.  Am Niederrhein fangen wir wieder mehr Zander,aber nur kleine um 40 bis 60. 70+ Fische waren vor 20 Jahren regelmäßig dabei, heute eine ganz seltene Ausnahme. Der Durchschnitt betrug damals  60cm, heute maximal 50cm.

Liegt es am geringeren Nahrungsangebot oder an der Anglerdichte? Wie geschrieben, wir fangen unsere Fische, nur die Größe passt nicht


----------



## jkc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Nunja,

früher war alles besser.:q

Ich denke die zitierte Weisheit ist ein Stück weit überholt, siehe Beispiel Müritzfischer / Entnahmefenster Hecht.

Bezüglich der Zander denke ich schon, dass es ein Stück weit mit dem Befischungsdruck zu tun hat. 
Ich weiß nicht wie es vor 20-30 Jahren war, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Stellen dermaßen überlaufen waren wie heut zu Tage. Zudem habe ich schon mehrfach gehört, dass zu den schmutzigen Zeiten des Rheins kaum jemand Fisch entnommen haben soll.
Schaut man z.B. über die Grenze nach NL, wo der Entnahmedruck sicherlich geringer ist, findet man meiner Erfahrung nach auch anteilig mehr größere Fische.
Es gehört aber sicherlich noch mehr dazu, Stichwort Wassertrübung, Nährstoffgehalt, invasive Arten z.B..

Grüße JK


----------



## bootszander (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Rheinfischer  im raum bieblis bis bingen ist es ebenso.


----------



## racoon (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Das Nahrungsangebot ist gewachsen, daran liegt es nicht. Auch sind fast alle Fische sehr gut genährt.

Das Problem ist wie immer die Gier. Wenn manche meinen, sie müssen jeden maßigen Fisch mitnehmen, dann wird der Bestand der Maßigen eben immer dünner, es werden immer weniger Fische größer als das vorgegebene Maß. Aber man muss ja immer mehr als genügend Fisch auf Eis liegen haben und wenns mal an nem Tag gut läuft auch 10 Fische heim schleppen. Sonst entnimmt sie ja eh ein anderer.


----------



## dcpolo (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es vor 20-30 Jahren war, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Stellen dermaßen überlaufen waren wie heut zu Tage.



Ich weiß es aber noch: Ich habe 1996 das erste Mal am Rhein gefischt. Damals und in den Folgejahren brachte die simple Methode -> 0,30 Hauptschnur, Sargblei, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach, Köfi am Zwillingshaken nahezu bei jedem Ansitz 2-3 Zander, oft auch gute Größen. Und das tagsüber und auch bei Sonnenschein. 

 Es waren viel weniger Angler unterwegs, Gummiköder haben nur ein paar Spezialisten benutzt, es gab einfach deutlich mehr Zander.


----------



## zander67 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Liegt vermutlich am Befischungsdruck, war bei uns auch nicht anders. Wenn der eine Angler weg war, kam schon der Nächste. Die Zander wurden im Durchschnitt immer kleiner (nur noch 50-60cm).
Einige konnten den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen.
Habe mir jetzt Stellen gesucht, mit langem Anfahrtsweg sowohl mit Auto wie auch mit Boot. Ist zwar anstrengend aber es lohnt sich.
Durchschnittsgröße ist jetzt wieder bei 60-75cm.
Der schöne Nebeneffekt, ich habe am Wasser endlich wieder meine Ruhe.

An den leicht zugänglichen Stellen, werden inzwischen kaum noch Zander gefangen, der Bestand ist fast zusammen gebrochen.

VG


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Jan Lock bemerkte mal, je weiter der Weg, desto größer der Fisch.

Ich kann zwar zu den Zuständen von vor mehr als 10 Jahren nichts beitragen, aber wenn der Weg mal mehr als 250 m vom Parkplatz zur Angelstelle mißt, dann geht auch wieder etwas mit den Fängen, auch was die Größe anbelangt. Aber ich habe hier auch relativ Glück, dass die Strecke vor der Haustüre sehr zanderuntypisch ist, dementsprechend auch nicht so überlaufen ist, wie die üblichen Plätze mit Buhnen und dergleichen mehr.

Aber ich glaube auch, dass es früher wirklich einfacher war, auch mit guten Größen.


----------



## archie01 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



Andal schrieb:


> aber wenn der Weg mal mehr als 250 m vom Parkplatz zur Angelstelle mißt, dann geht auch wieder etwas mit den Fängen, auch was die Größe anbelangt.



Hallo
250m Anweg zum Angelplatz bedeutet am Niederrhein " direkt am Platz " parken |uhoh: . 
Hier geht es um mehrere Kilometer , die bis zu einer einsamen Stelle zurückzulegen sind , wohl bemerkt mit vollem "Gerödel", über jede Menge Hindernisse , wie Zäune etc. Für mich ein Grund nach vielen Jahren Rheinkarte nun darauf endgültig zu verzichten...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## jkc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 250m Anweg zum Angelplatz bedeutet am Niederrhein " direkt am Platz " parken.
> Hier geht es um mehrere Kilometer , die bis zu einer einsamen Stelle zurückzulegen sind...



 Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch. #6
Ein Angeltag sind bei mir teils über 6,5km Fußmarsch...


----------



## Andal (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Die Frage ist ja auch, wo geht der Niederrhein los? Nach offizieller Sicht endet der Mittelrhein am Deutschen Eck in Koblenz. 

Was dann kommt wird aber erst mal keiner als Niederrhein ansprechen, eher so eine Art "Zwischenrhein". Das was man so allgemein unter Niederrhein versteht geht doch wohl erst so ab der Landesgrenze zu NRW los!?


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



racoon schrieb:


> Das Nahrungsangebot ist gewachsen, daran liegt es nicht. Auch sind fast alle Fische sehr gut genährt.
> 
> Das Problem ist wie immer die Gier. Wenn manche meinen, sie müssen jeden maßigen Fisch mitnehmen, dann wird der Bestand der Maßigen eben immer dünner, es werden immer weniger Fische größer als das vorgegebene Maß. Aber man muss ja immer mehr als genügend Fisch auf Eis liegen haben und wenns mal an nem Tag gut läuft auch 10 Fische heim schleppen. Sonst entnimmt sie ja eh ein anderer.




Eigentlich ist es genau anders. Das Nahrungsangebot ist ingesammt weniger geworden. Stichwort immer klarerer Gewässer. Zanderbrut braucht eben auch was zum Futtern - nicht nur die Großen. Blöd nur dass Grundeln als Bsp. auch Zanderlarven fressen....


----------



## archie01 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



Andal schrieb:


> Das was man so allgemein unter Niederrhein versteht geht doch wohl erst so ab der Landesgrenze zu NRW los!?



Hallo,
diesen Teil hatte ich mit meinem Posting auch gemeint, vermutlich auch der TE.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es genau anders. Das Nahrungsangebot ist ingesammt weniger geworden. Stichwort immer klarerer Gewässer. Zanderbrut braucht eben auch was zum Futtern - nicht nur die Großen. Blöd nur dass Grundeln als Bsp. auch Zanderlarven fressen....



Klar. Das Nahrungsangebot ist um 90% runter gegangen  (1985), aber mir gingst um die Größenverteilung. Früher hatte ich Tage mit mehr als 20 Tieren und jedes mal waren 70+Fische dabeisein . Heute ist gefühlt jeder 30 te  Fisch so groß. Davon abgesehen brauche ich heute mindestens 10 Touren, um auf 20 Zander zu bekommen, eher mehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

bei 10 mal weniger Zander gibts eben auch 10 mal weniger große, die vermutlich heute nur auch deswegen größer wurden, weil sie schlechter gebissen haben.

Da müsste man ne Untersuchung machen über Alters/Größenpyramide, um zu sehen, obs keine Großen gibt - oder die nur nicht/weniger gefangen werden.
Ich tippe auf zweiteres...........


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

denke es sind mehrere faktoren.
jo, rheinfischer, 1985 - das nahrungsangebot war mit sicherheit deutlich höher und der angeldruck deutlich niedriger.
am rhein hat doch zu der zeit, zumindest nach meiner subjektiven sicht, kaum einer geangelt.
die fische konnte man ja nicht essen, so hieß es allerorten.
kann mich noch sehr gut an angelnächte mit meinem cousin erinnern, der wohnte in bad honnef, die haargenau so abliefen wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Liegt es am geringeren Nahrungsangebot oder an der Anglerdichte? Wie geschrieben, wir fangen unsere Fische, nur die Größe passt nicht



Ohne mir alles durchgelesen zu haben ,das erspare ich mir einfach.
Wo bitte sollen die denn herkommen wenn alles plattgehauen wird.
Da brüstet man sich sogar damit :
Boah geil heute wieder 12 Zander vor den Latz geknallt.
Das da vielleicht gerade Laichzeit ist interessiert keinen und das gezielt Zander vom Nest geholt werden .................


----------



## zorra (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Der Rhein zwischen Wesel und Emmerich wird das ganze Jahr beackert...kein Kunstköder verbot...ab April kommen die Alibiangler...dann  und jetzt werden die Laichzander entnommen...keine Kontrollen..kein nachhaltiges angeln..der Lack ist ab mit grossen Zandern....und in NL-Rhein(Waal)siehts nicht besser aus da fischen die BF jetzt die Laichzander weg...die Zeiten wo in bestimmten Buhnen 30-40 Fische standen da musste lange mit dem Boot suchen...ansonsten is alles in Ordnung am Rhein...angel da seid 1972 und habe die Topzeiten mit erlebt...wenn da kein Umdenken kommt bleibt es mit den Zandern wie es jetzt ist.
gr.zorra


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Da hilft kein Umdenken mehr.... der Rhein auf dem Weg eben KEIN Zanderfluss mehr zu werden. Das selbe Schicksal wird auch anderen Gewässern blühen. Der Angeldrück wird auch nicht weniger.... aber es kommt immer weniger nach. 

Ich kann z. war nicht mit euren langjährigen Erfahrungen mithalten... ich bin halt BJ 85. Aber habe in meiner Schulzeit und sogar vorher schon mit Papa und Opa am Rhein geangelt. Wenn ich da an die alten Zeiten denke... Telerute, Sargblei und Wurm, maden oder mais ran. Brassen, Barben, Rotaugen ... ja sogar Karpfen im Hauptstrom waren nicht so selten. Das ganze ohne Anfüttern oder Futterkörbchen...

Heute kann es sein, dass ich 5h feedern gehe und nicht einen Biss bekomme....(Grundeln lass ich mal außen vor).


----------



## Andal (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da hilft kein Umdenken mehr....



Man muss sich eben selber auch anpassen, auch wenn es einem nicht gleich klar ist, was man da genau machen soll. Und so tot ist der Rhein ja nun auch wieder nicht. Da ist schon noch genug drin.


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Hast schon Recht Andal.... hab mir 2016 mal das Zanderwobbeln bei Nacht mehrmals angetan. Hab mit 14 weiteren Kopflampen am Wasser gestanden und bin über die Steinpackung gekrochen.... ist nicht meine Angelart.


----------



## Andal (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Das muss gar keine Nachtschicht sein. Da langt der späte Nachmittag, oder frühe Abend und da darfs  noch hell sein. Nur die Sonne auf dem Wasser mögen sie nicht. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Und man sollte wissen, was man wo und wie tut. Aber das war früher auch nicht anders. Das man seinerzeit alle möglichen Fische bloß "stippen" brauchte, ist auch nur verklärte Erinnerung.


----------



## racoon (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es genau anders. Das Nahrungsangebot ist ingesammt weniger geworden. Stichwort immer klarerer Gewässer. Zanderbrut braucht eben auch was zum Futtern - nicht nur die Großen. Blöd nur dass Grundeln als Bsp. auch Zanderlarven fressen....



Das stimmt nur bedingt, der Rheinstrom ist klarer geworden und hat dadurch weniger Nährstoffe/ Nährtierchen. Aber die Zanderbrut bewohnt mehr oder weniger nicht den Hauptstrom, sondern die weiterhin nährstoffreichen Altarme.

Aber die großen Fische, um die es ja hier geht, die haben wesentlich mehr und vor allem bequeme Nahrung zur Verfügung.


----------



## dcpolo (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Der Rhein hat sich schon sehr stark verändert. In großen Teilen des Niederrheins ist die Barbe der Leitfisch geworden und es ist keine Brassenregion mehr. Zu Beginn meiner Angelzeit hat man ab Duisburg aufwärts eigentlich keine Barben gefangen, dafür aber massenhaft Brassen. Heute ist es genau anders rum. 
 Auch Hechte waren am Niederrhein extrem selten. Heute werden sie mehr als regelmäßig gefangen.

 Ich nehme an, dass die hierfür verantwortlichen Faktoren auch Auswirkungen auf die Zanderpopulation haben.


----------



## Angler9999 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Das mit dem klaren Wasser und dem veränderten Nahrungsangebot denke ich auch. Die Menge des Zanders ist vermutlich auch deutlich zurückgegangen.

Das betrifft ebenso die Havel bei Berlin/Potsdam und auch die Elbe nrdl. von Magdeburg. Tagsüber einen Z-Fisch zu bekommen ist wie Lotto. Abends im dunkeln ist es möglich, jedoch nicht ganz ungefährlich zwischen den Steinen. Jedoch auch  oft ohne Erfolg gekrönt.

In Gebieten wo das Wasser "verschmutzt" (z.B. Städte) wird, ist die Chance deutlich größer einen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich seh das ja am Main - der ist um einiges trüber als als der Rhein (der nur paar KM weg ist). Entsprechend kann man hier noch seinen Zetti am Tag fangen. Meine Zander am Rhein in den letzten 2 Jahren kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Glaube es waren sogar nur 2-3.


----------



## zander67 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

In dem Fall hier sind ja die großen Zander weg, die kleinen werden ja noch gefangen.
 Wenn es am sauberen Wasser liegen sollte, müsste es ja genau umgekehrt sein.

 Man würde vereinzelt noch große Zander fangen, bis die auch weggefangen oder ausgestorben sind.

 VG


----------



## racoon (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Richtig. Das Nahrungsangebot der erwachsenen Fische ist besser denn je, durch die einfache Quelle Grundel.
Aber wenn eben jeder Fisch ab Maß entnommen wird, dann werden sie nunmal nicht größer - bis zum Maß wachsen sie nach.


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich hab das mit den Großfischen eig nur beim Feedern gehabt. Entweder ging gar nichts... oder es bissen echt nur Klodeckel oder Barben ab 60cm aufwärts.


----------



## bootszander (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Es hat sich vieles geändert. Nur ein paar stichworte. Früher gab es ukelei in massen. 10 X mehr wie jetzt die grundeln. Es angelte kaum jemand auf zander, zu schwierig. Dann konnte man in jeder zeitschrift lesen wie sie gefangen werden. Und es kamen auch die gummis auf den markt. Heute wird doch nur noch in einer reihe hinter dem anderen das wasser mit den gummis durchpflügt. Ein ansitzangler fing seinen zander ging heim und haute ihn in die pfanne. Da stimmte das gleichgewicht noch. Zumal es vor dem zanderboom es noch 80% taigangler gab. Da war ein hechtangler noch ein spezialist. Aalangler wurden auch zu zanderanglern seit dem es kaum noch aale gibt usw.


----------



## bootszander (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich schrieb es schon einmal. Als ich meinen sportfischerschein machte, so vor ca 40 j. Da sagte der leiter der auch präsident vom angelverein war: wenn ich einen am wasser erwische der mit köderfisch angelt und kein stahlvorfach hat den fliegt bei mir sofort vom wasser. Zanderangler sind spezialisten von denen gibt es nur ganz wenige, ich hab auch noch keinen gefangen.


----------



## ronram (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



bootszander schrieb:


> (...) Heute wird doch nur noch in einer reihe hinter dem anderen das wasser mit den gummis durchpflügt. (...)



Da muss ich doch spontan an die Kölner "Hot Spots" denken, die an manchen Tagen jeden Fischkutter toppen. :-D
Aber nicht was den Fischertrag angeht...


----------



## Andal (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Im Grunde genommen muss man ja auch nicht viel herumforschen. Dazu sind alle möglichen Aspekte viel zu offensichtlich. Der Fluss ist anders geworden, die Futtersituation hat sich geändert und statt einigen Allroundern dominieren eine Vielzahl an spezialisierten Anglern, von denen und auch mit Fug Recht einen Fisch entnehmen. Das das nach 10... 20 Jahren mal bemerkbar macht ist wahrlich kein Mirakel!


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

SO macht jeder seine unterschiedlichen erfahrungen.
Große Köder - große Fische am Haken sage ich dazu.
Die Zander werden meist zu fein bzw.kleine Köder beangelt .
Nimm große Gummiköder oder Wobbler wirst sehen die Fische werden größer.
Der Zander hat keine angst vor großen Köder.


----------



## Fr33 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Mit den großen Ködern mag zwar sein, aber ich z.B. bin eher der Frequenzangler.... Daher ist alles zw. 10-13cm für mich der Zanderköder erster Wahl. Gerade bei wenig Großfischen habe ich persönlich kein Interesse daran richtig viele Schneidertage hin zu legen um dann mal einen 80er Zander zu fangen....Angelzeit ist in unserer neuen Welt inzwischen knapp geworden. Immer und überall erreichbar... egal ob Job oder Privat...


----------



## Andal (3. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Angelzeit ist in unserer neuen Welt inzwischen knapp geworden. Immer und überall erreichbar... egal ob Job oder Privat...



Das hast du selber in der Hand, wenn du noch nicht der Sklave deines Telefons bist.


----------



## bootszander (4. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Hallo Fr 33 du sagtest vor kurzem das du am rhein im jahr nur 2-3 zander hattest? Diese konnte man noch vor 10 j. an der spitze vom haven 4 jeden tag erbeuten (ist doch dein revier). 

Der zander hat ein großes maul da geht schon einiges rein. Ein zanderkollege hatte immer vom brassen ein ordentliches stück hinterteil auf zander genommen. Heute aber auch nicht mher. 

Die größe vom köderfisch ok. Aber ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das die großzander sich in und an der fahrrinne aufhalten. Hier fängt man sie am besten vom reibenden boot aus indem man den köder kurtz über grund schleifen läßt, mit bodenberührung.


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Wir waren oft um die Bleiaue unterwegs ... GFK Boot mit 5PS Motor drann. Also waren wir nur bis an der Strömungskante und eben in der Aue und auch im Hafenbecken bei Gustavsburg. Da ging wirklich gar nix außer den 2-3 kleinen Zandern. Die Buhnen rum um die Ecke brachten auch wenig... wenn nur Rapfen oder Barsche.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Klar machen große Köder Sinn, war frühernicht anders. Allerdings angelt man heute die halbe Saison für nur einen guten 70+ Fisch, den man damals täglich hatte.

So wie es hier vermutet werde, glaube ich auch langsam, dass trotz der Größe des Rheins zuviel geangelt bzw. entnommen wird.

Der Rhein gibt offensichtlich aufgrund der guten Wasserqualität nicht viel mehr her.


----------



## Fissvogel (6. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Weiss nicht was ihr habt.
Zwischen 2 und 5 zander fang ich eigentlich immmer.
Vermute die grossen in und an der fahrrinne, das fischen dort ist aber mitunter anstrengend bzw. Die Fahrrinne zu weit weg.
Was die größe angeht geb ich euch recht.
Der Durchschnitt liegt zumindest jz im sommer zwischen 45-50cm.


----------



## destoval (7. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Kann das mit den größen auch bestätigen für Duisburg bis Wesel.
Zander ist da, fange regelmäßig, 5 fische in den letzten 3 Touren, aber der größte nur um die 55cm.

Ich denke es liegt - neben anderen Faktoren - größtenteils am Befischungsdruck. Am Wochenende meide ich mittlerweile bekannte Buhnenfelder, wahnsinn was da los ist. Viele schlagen auch einfach alles ab was an den Haken geht, wirklich alles #d


----------



## J&J Fishing (7. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

tja es wird ja nur noch schlimmer, ich sage nur keine Zanderschonzeit mehr in Hessen....#d


----------



## MikeHawk (8. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich habe zwar ebenfalls die alten Zeit miterlebt, damals aber nicht auf Zander geangelt sondern in der Regel normal gefeedert.


Heute gehe ich 1-2 mal die Woche los auf Zander und bin nur selten Schneider. Die Fische sind auch bei mir im Durchschnitt 40cm.

 Eine Sache, die mir bisher an jedem Gewässer aufgefallen ist das ich beangel. Für mich hat es sich noch nie gelohnt irgendwelche weit entfernten weiten Strecken zu suchen oder an Plätzen zu angeln wo sonst keiner angelt.
Ich mache das immer mal wieder, Erfolg hatte ich damit in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht.

Die meisten Fische fange ich immer da, wo auch die meisten Angler sind, quasi an den Kofferraum Spots. Geht es da noch jemandem so?


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Meinst du jetzt beim Feedern etc. oder Spinnfischen? 

 Beim Feedern usw. bin ich bei dir. Wo viel geangelt und viel gefütert wird, stellen sich die Fische drauf ein. 

 Was Spinnfischen angeht - da sieht es anders aus. Ich brauche nicht als 20. am Tag auf die Buhne am Parkplatz zu dackeln, wenn vorher jeder cm schon mit x Ködern abgegrast wurde. Gibt natürlich immermal die Chance, dass ein Räuber gerade in dem Moment sich dort einstellt - aber meist sind diese Spots so lebhaft wie die Saraha.... 

 Hängt aber auch damit zuammen, dass gefühlt jeder Zander etc. direkt mit nach Hause wandert und beispielsweise Feedern eher zum Zeitvertreib gemacht wird und quasi alles released wird.


----------



## MikeHawk (8. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich meine explizit beim Spinnfischen.

Wenn ich Zander fange dann nur da wo vorher schon 20 Leute waren oder immer noch 4-5 um mich rum stehen....


----------



## destoval (8. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Das kann ich wie Fr33 ebenfalls nicht bestätigen.

Beim Spinnfischen ganz klar der bekannte Spruch "Je weiter der Weg desto mehr/größere Fische"


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Also Jungs, ich werfe meine Erfahrung mal hier rein...


Ich angel immer noch sehr oft und intensiv auf Zander am Rhein, auch wenn ich nicht mehr so oft darüber hier berichte bin ich voll am Ball...


  Bis anfang Oktober letztes Jahres habe ich nur bis zum dunkeln werden auf Zander geangelt, da ich im dunkel nicht ganz so zu recht kam und mir die angelei nicht soviel Spaß bereitet hat oder aber auch nur vielleicht weil ich mich nie darauf eingelassen habe...
Seit dem ich mich auf die Nachtangelei eingelassen habe, kann ich von mir behaupten, dass die Durchschnittsgröße auf jeden Fall besser ist als am Tag und in der Dämmerung...
Allein im Juli konnte ich sechs Zander von 62-69cm, ein 74er und viele zwischen 55-58cm fangen, natürlich waren auch kleinere dabei...
Meine drei PB`s von 82-88cm habe ich ebenfalls alle im dunkeln gefangen...

Mein Fazit ist: Je dunkler und später die Nacht, desto größer sind die Zander im Rhein die an den Haken gehen...
Habe im Juli mit dem dunkel werden erst immer angefangen zu angeln, auch an den Spots wo am Tag der Bär tobt...
Die zweite Beißphase spät in der Nacht hats in sich, ein von zehn Zandern ist nur unter 50cm und etwa in acht von zehn Nächten kommt die zweite Beißphase mit Ansage...  

 Also es lohnt sich die Nacht mal durch zumachen, auch wenn die Nacht lang wird und sich mal zwei Stunden nichts tut was auch mal der Fall ist...
Habe zuvor über 2,5 Jahre lang immer mit den dunkeln werden aufgehört zu angeln und die Zander Ü60 waren eher dann ausnahme bzw. die dann in der besten Jahreszeit gefangen...


Das sind meine eigenen Erfahrung, die ich mit Euch nur teilen möchte...


Wünsche Euch viel Erfolg ...


#hThomas...


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Angel seit 4 Jahren eig. nur im dunkeln auf Zander....bei über 200 Zandern war der größte 53.... (Ausnahme ein 65er auf Köfi letzten Monat)


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich denke, dass es immer noch große Fische gibt. Ich weiß aber, dass das Verhältnis Großzander zu Kleinzander vor vielen Jahren wesentlich besser war. 
Deswegen vermute ich, dass wir Angler einen gewaltigen Einfluss auf die Bestände haben. Da der Zander sich gut vermehrt und genug Nahrung findet, ist der Bestand hoch. Durch die gewaltige Entnahme sind die großen halt sehr selten.
Das soll von mir keine Wertung sein, ob das gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## hanzz (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Angel seit 4 Jahren eig. nur im dunkeln auf Zander....bei über 200 Zandern war der größte 53.... (Ausnahme ein 65er auf Köfi letzten Monat)


Im Dunkeln (z.b. “nur“ bis 0 Uhr) oder auch tief in der Nacht ?
1-4 Uhr ?

Meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit denen von Thomas.


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

In der Regel bis max. 1 Uhr.

Versuche die weiter in die Nacht gingen bleiben ohne Erfolg, daher habe ich es dann auch sein gelassen. Vlt. geb ich dem ganzen noch einmal ne Chance.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich weiss nicht - ich sehe das seit Jahren mit den Beständen und auch mit den Lebensräumen anders.

 Der Rhein wird immer klarer, sodass immer mehr Sonneneinstrahlung auch die Zanderbrut erreicht. Die verträgt das nachweislich nicht besonders gut. In den letzen Jahren schanken die Pegel sehr stark. Die Grundel als Nahrungsquelle - die vor ein paar Jahren noch einen Push für die Raubfischbestände gab , ist etwas rückläufiger. Gleichzeitig sinkt aber die ganze Biomasse (Kleinstlebewesen, Krebstierchen usw,) sodass auch bei Weissfischen immer weniger Biomasse zu verzeichnen ist. Mag sein, dass sich durch die Aufklarung die Zander mehr in die Abendstunden/Nacht retten. Aber ich bleibe dabei - die Bestände sind def. schlechter geworden und besser wird es nicht mehr. Gar nicht mehr !


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ich kann nach meiner Beobachtung nur widersprechen. Die letzten 2 Jahren waren so viele Jungzander (unter 20cm) unterwegs wie nie zuvor.....selbst auf Maden und Wurm hatten wir viele.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Am Rhein oder Main? Ich hab letztes Jahr viele am Main gehabt - der ist aber m.M. deutlich trüber als der Rhein


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Rhein NRW


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Ok.... Hessen ist jetzt nicht sooo weit weg. Aber da hört man eig nur Jammen was die Stachler angeht.


----------



## jkc (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Moin, für mich ist das ganze wirklich schwer nachzuvollziehen. Ich befische den Rhein in NRW nur verhältnismäßig selten und nicht mal über die gesamte Saison. Fische unter 50cm sind bei mir aber deutlich in der Unterzahl, gefühlt liegt die Durschnittsgröße bei etwa 55-60cm und es sind mehrere Fische über 80cm in meiner kurzen Saison möglich. An Stellen wo ich 200 Zander unter 53cm fangen kann gehe ich aber spätestens am 2. Angeltag vorbei...
Ich weiß nicht wie es früher war, aber auch heute sind (noch?) Zander bis über 1m drin.

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Wie gesagt haben mir die "unüblichen" Stellen bisher keinen Erfolg gebracht auch wenn ich diese immer wieder beackere.

 Ich denke bei mir aber auch öfter....warum kommen die großen Zander nicht dorthin wo die kleinen sind. Ist doch lohnenswerte Beute so ein 30er Zander für einen 80er.

Und auch die kleinen Zander sind ja nur dort wo sie sind weil es dort viel Futter gibt.


----------



## jkc (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> ...
> Und auch die kleinen Zander sind ja nur dort wo sie sind weil es dort viel Futter gibt.



Oder weil sie dort nicht von den 80ern gefressen werden.


----------



## MikeHawk (9. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

mhhhh


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Große Zander weg. Niederrhein*

Konnte von gestern auf heute in der Nacht wieder mal ein etwas besseren 67er Zander rauszaubern...
Nicht der Größte, aber immerhin mehr als Durchschnitt und ein sehr schöner Räuber...

Gebissen hat der auf Wobbler im knietiefen Wasser als zwei riesen große Containerschiffe für unruhe im Wasser sorgten...
 Nicht der erste, der auf ein Flachläufer einstieg der beim langsamen kurbeln zwischendurch am Boden schleift...


----------

